# For all you TP-40N Warhawk fans.



## Tieleader (Sep 23, 2019)

This one came out late so no closeups this time. Maybe another time...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2019)

Good shot!


----------

